# Gear shift indicator lamp



## TeckyWalla (Aug 30, 2019)

I see this was asked before but not answered, the G.S. indicator lamp ( between the seats) is no longer lit, what does it entail to change it.
i.e. remove the G.S. panel etc?


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Before buying a replacement check the connector and the wires in the connector. There is a possibility that the shifter position light is not the problem. As far as removing it I have a manual transmission so I can't help you there.


----------

